# Nu-pines, anyone?



## Ariel301 (Jun 16, 2010)

I picked up a new doe that I thought was pure Nubian (not registered though) but the more I look at her ears I'm not so sure. They're a little on the short side, even though they still hang down like Nubian ears. I'm wondering if she's got some Alpine in her family history....

Do any of you have Nubian/Alpine mixes you could share pictures of? I'll try to get a picture of "Fancy" on here, I have to go try to take some photos without her head stuck in a bucket of feed.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a doe that's _supposedly_ a purebred Nubian...  :/

Her ears are pendulous, but they probably don't even come to the end of her muzzle, let alone extend an inch past it.  

Plus, ya know...she grows a beard sometimes.     

Thing is, she's solid black with frosty ears and muzzle, and she's got a fairly prominent roman nose.  The nose usually goes away pretty quick in outcrossing and takes quite a while to get back.  I wouldn't actually expect one to get their nose back _before_ they regained their proper ear length and lost the beard...

She's just a weirdo.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a Nubian/alpine cross doe. Her ears are NOT Nubian ears. They are smaller and more erect and the shape reminds me more of deer. She doesn't have a good roman nose but it's closer to that than being dished in. Not at all dished. Afraid I can't post pics since I access via a cell phone. A SLOW cell phone lol.


----------



## Mea (Jun 16, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I have a doe that's _supposedly_ a purebred Nubian...  :/
> 
> Her ears are pendulous, but they probably don't even come to the end of her muzzle, let alone extend an inch past it.


There are plenty of Nubians whose ears do not reach their noses.  Even those with a Lot of  "control"   Where they look like C130s coming straight at You !


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 16, 2010)

Do Nubians not grow beards, cmjust? 

Her nose leans more towards straight than Roman. I like it better than the standard Nubian face, actually. I'm not typically a fan of Nubians, I breed LaManchas, but this girl and her daughter were given to me for free.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Jun 17, 2010)

My 50/50 doe has a bit more bump to her nose and the face is longer, I believe. My doe's ears are much smaller and pointed and typically carried higher than that 

She was bred to a Nubian so her wether kid is 3/4 Nubian and 1/4 alpine. His ears more closely resemble your doe's. His face is much like his mother's -- maybe a little more of a bump and a shorter face but he's still young.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 17, 2010)

You scored her _and_ her daughter for free?? Congratulations!

Here's a pic of my Nubian/Alpine doe:


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 17, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> You scored her _and_ her daughter for free?? Congratulations!
> 
> Here's a pic of my Nubian/Alpine doe:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1691_eloise_409.jpghttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1691_eloisejunior09.jpghttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1691_cimg3930.jpg


Yeah, you can't complain much about two free does.  Fancy is two years old, and her daughter Lacey is four months. 

Mine doesn't look anything at all like yours. Maybe she's just a Nubian with a more refined face lol. I actually really like her face and ears. Lacey, the doeling with her, looks more like yours.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Jun 18, 2010)

My 50/50 looks very much like Glenolam's. Especially the ears. Color is different and mine has horns but I can see the structural resemblance. Maybe a tad more bump on my girl's nose. But much closer to that one and very different from Fancy. 

Congrats on two free does.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's Lacey, the doeling. She looks a lot more like glenolam's goats.


----------

